# Video of birds trapping with simple door trap?



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone have videos of their birds trapping in a simple door-trap or simple drop-in trap? I'd like to build one for my birds but would like to see some birds using it first. Thanks for your time.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Ramiro said:


> Does anyone have videos of their birds trapping in a simple door-trap or simple drop-in trap? I'd like to build one for my birds but would like to see some birds using it first. Thanks for your time.



here's my simple design

coming in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4xWSrGtSko

coming out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMsGH3nBto8&feature=user


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the video! How far open is the door? Is the door bigger than the hole or is there an overlap?


----------

